# Binoculars



## BIGDADDY317 (Nov 12, 2008)

I want to buy a set of good binoculars for less than $200. What do yall use? Any suggestions on what to look at.


thanks


----------



## bulletproof1510 (Nov 12, 2008)

Wind River by Leupold, very clear optics. Great for powerlines and such where things are far out. I have the 10X50mm, not to great in the woods but open range can't beat them.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm a big fan of carrying as little with me to the stand as possible so I wanted some nice compacts.  I ended up with Steiner Safari Pro 8x22's and I love them.  With that smaller objective they dont transmit as much light as a bigger pair, but they are crystal clear all the way to the edges and they only weigh about 8 oz or so.  They are about $120.


----------



## BIGDADDY317 (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info. anyone else got any suggestions?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Nov 13, 2008)

A used pair of 8x42 Nikon Monarch's.  I just bought a pair of camo ones for $175 that look like new.  Very good binoculars for the money.


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 13, 2008)

Look for:

Bak4 prisms
Fully multi-coated optics
Phase Corrected.
Waterproof (not resistant)
Fog Proof.
Eye relief of at least 15mm, the more the better.

8 or 10 power is subjective, 10 can be a little shakey for some people. The larger the objectives the heavier they are and the harder to store in a pocket.

8x32 is very versatile and there are many quality one to choose from. 

Some to consider:

http://cbuplandoptics.com/products_binoculars.html

http://www.cameralandny.com/optics/vortex.pl?page=vortexoptics

Check out both new or demo:

http://www.cameralandny.com/optics/nikon.pl?page=nikon7513


----------



## marknga (Nov 13, 2008)

Leupold Wind River's.

I have the 8x32 Mesa's and love them. You can find them for less than your budget. Great glass for the money.



Better deals out there but here is a description:

http://www.optic-sales.com/proddetail.asp?prod=25877
Mark


----------



## BIGDADDY317 (Nov 13, 2008)

thanks for the info


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker (Nov 14, 2008)

There's a really wide variety of options out there. How about telling us what you want to use them for and what physical size do your needs max out at?

Currently Sportsmansguide catalog or online is selling some variable power really big binocs for cheap. One is 70mm and the other is 80. Big units, suitable for attaching to a tripod for stability and looking at the sky at night. Either under $100 bucks. 

But if you're wanting a small pair to tote around in the woods, these are probably too big and heavy for you. 

You can look these big ones up at:

http://www.sportsmansguide.com

Go there and do a word search for binoculars


----------



## BoneHunter77 (Nov 19, 2008)

I have some Barska's. I realize they're not Leupold but they do the job for me at a very reasonable price.


----------



## jonday (Nov 20, 2008)

I bought a pair of Bushnell from wal-mart a couple of years and they work great. They were only $29.95 I believe.


----------



## StikR (Feb 4, 2009)

Pentax DCF WP 8x32 is in my pack


----------



## robertyb (Feb 4, 2009)

jonday said:


> I bought a pair of Bushnell from wal-mart a couple of years and they work great. They were only $29.95 I believe.




I truly hope you are kidding. You really need to look through some decent glass.


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 20, 2009)

Make sure you get ahold of Doug at Cameralandny before you buy.  I have 2 pairs on Bino's.   1 pair of Minox HG 10X43's and a pair of Minox BD 6.5x32 IF's.  You can get the 6.5x32 IF's for $179.99 delivered to your door.  Let me tell you, these are SWEET bino's.  They compare optically to my HG's which retail for $900.  I actually like the IF's better for GA hunting.  Ive stacked my HG's and IF's, to my dads Swaro 8x32 EL's.  The EL's are better, but those little IF's come very, very close.  My dad also has the Leupy 6x30 Yosemite's wich get very good praise for being a very good low cost bino.  The IF's are much, much better.   The 6.5 magnification won't hurt you either compared to a 8x bino.  They have a very good FOV and you can look through them all day without any eyestrain.  My 10X HG's start to bother my eyes a little after a really long day of glassing.  Good luck, but make sure you look through the IF's before you buy.  The little leupy 6x30's are also a very good choice for around $100...


----------



## Predator56 (Apr 11, 2009)

Call doug at cameraland 866-9-optics
he will shoot straight and give you a great price
i have bought scopes, binos, and cameras from him


----------

